
Research points to Google auto-complete favoring Clinton - memossy
http://sptnkne.ws/chad
======
memossy
Ordinarily wouldn't link to an article like this on Sputnik but the author and
the academic work he does is solid (he also indicates he is a Hillary
supporter). I noticed some of the trends myself when looking at
trends.google.com last month, didn't realise could be policy.

Of particular interest are his experiments on the impact of curated content on
decision making, something of increasing importance in our algorithmic lives
given who controls the algorithms.

